# Ein Geheimnis



## Dorschkiller (3. Oktober 2001)

Da viele Leute vom Anglerboard ja sowiso alles wissen, werde ich jetzt nicht mein Rezept für Makrelen bzw. Heringe preisgeben.
Petri Heil

------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## buggs (3. Oktober 2001)

dann eben






------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---


----------



## hecht24 (3. Oktober 2001)

schlingel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Hauslaigner (3. Oktober 2001)

------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Meister der sanften
Windelwechslung
Bayrischer Frauenschwarm


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Oktober 2001)

oh bist du aber gemein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## havkat (4. Oktober 2001)

Verar***en kann ick mir alleene! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Raus damit! Betteln is nich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Rotauge (4. Oktober 2001)

Watt?

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Franky (4. Oktober 2001)

Ja nee Bernd, schon klar...Du hast ja eh nie vorgehabt, die preiszugeben! 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Seehund (5. Oktober 2001)

Zu Posten, daß man etwas nicht posten will hat ja auch seinen Charme und bereichtert das Board ungemein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
http://www.ms-seehund.de
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Megarun (5. Oktober 2001)

Also, ich weis auch nicht was los ist?!?!?!?@Dorschkiller: Wo drückt der Schuh???!!!Laß die Rezepte: "Aus dem Sack"!!!Gruß...


------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Dorschkiller (6. Oktober 2001)

Hai LeuteDer Schuh drückt überhaut nirgendwo.
Es war doch nur Spaß.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Natürlich verrate ich mein Rezept.Es ist auch Heringe, Brassen, Rotfedern,und für alle anderen grätenreiche Fische gut geeignet.Bernd-Otto`s
Eingelegte gebratene Makrelen
Zutaten feffer
Salz
20 Makrelenfilets
Roggenmehl ( grob)
Öl
Essig
Zucker
5 Zwiebeln
Dornkaat
Ubena- Fischgewürz ( wichtig ! )
Zubereitung :Makrelenfilets mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
Dann mit Roggenmehl panieren und in Öl ( keine Butter ) braten. Während des Bratens nochmal mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.4 Liter Wasser , 0,7 Liter guten Essig, 5 Zwiebeln in Scheiben geschnitten, Zucker nach Geschmack, Dornkaat nach Gefühl aber reichlich ( ca 1/2 Liter), Eine Hand voll ca. 50 Gramm Ubena-Gewürze, 5 EL Öl, einmal aufkochen.Abkühlen lassen.Noch warm ( nicht heiß ) die Makrelenfilets in den Sud geben.Die Filets sind nach 1-2 Tagen fertig zum Verzehr.
Beilage : Bratkartoffeln,  Salat oder  Brot
1. Anmerkung : Der Dornkaat ist wichtig um den Essig die Säure zu nehmen und die Gräten aufzulösen.Die eingelegten Fische schmecken dann nicht sauer.
Durch das Aufkochen der Marinade, verfliegt der meiste Alkohol.
Also auch für Jugendliche geeignet.
Es geht auch jeder andere klare Korn mit
38 Prozent Alkohol.2. Anmerkung : Es kann sein, daß es das Ubena-Fischgewürz nicht in Süddeutschland zu Kaufen gibt.
Deshalb hier einige Hauptbestandteile dieser Gewürzmischung :
Pfefferkörner, Wacholderbeeren, Piment, Pastinaken, getrocknete Orangen und Zitronenschalen, Lorbeerblätter, Estragon, Dill und Nelken.3. Anmerkung : Es müssen nicht unbedingt Filets sein.
Auch Fische bis 350 Gramm lassen sich nach diesem Rezept zubereiten.Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen !!!Bernd-Otto


----------



## Megarun (7. Oktober 2001)

Hi Bernd...
...so ungefähr mache ich es auch.
Neu für mich ist:
Roggenmehl, Estragon, ?Pastinaken? (wat is dat?) und natürlich, der KÖM!!Aber, ausprobieren werde ich Dein Rezept!
1 bis 2mal im Jahr, mache ich: !Sippenbratheringessen!, da gehen so 30-40 übern Tisch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoffentlich fällt mir dabei keiner unter `n Tisch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke und Gruß... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## havkat (7. Oktober 2001)

Aaaha!
Bratfisch in Sauer! Hört sich echt legger an!
Wird nachgekocht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Oktober 2001)

@ DorschkillerBratfisch sauer eingelegt habe ich schon ewig nichtmehr gemacht.
Werde aber dieses Rezept mal probieren.
Das mit dem Köm kannte ich auch noch nicht.Vielen Dank für die Preisgabe deines Rezeptes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## chippog (7. Oktober 2001)

mann ej! da haste uns ja mächtig anne nase rumgeführt. eingelegter brathering, etc. ist schon ne feine sache, und mit deinem rezept scheint es noch feiner zu werden. beim nächsten heringsüberfluss werde ich auch mal testen! doch vorher, wie immer:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Rotauge (7. Oktober 2001)

@Megarunastinaken gehört zu der Gattung der Wurzelgemüse. Sieht fast so aus wie Petersilienwurzel, Pastinaken sind aber größer. Geschmacklich sind sie leicht süßlich. 
Kriegst du wahrscheinlich im Bioladen oder beim Biobauern.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Megarun (7. Oktober 2001)

@Rotauge...
...was Du alles weißt.
Mein Rotauge hatte keine Ahnung.
Gruß und Danke, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## chippog (9. Oktober 2001)

pastinaken, wie oder zusammen mit möhren verarbeiten. sind eigentlich recht lecker!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Rotauge (9. Oktober 2001)

Anfänglich fand ich die auch lecker, aber mittlerweile kann ich darauf verzichten.Mehr Möhren als Pastinaken kann nicht schaden. Letzten Endes ist eine Geschmacksfrage.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Dorschkiller (13. Oktober 2001)

Moin MoinIhr sollt die Pastinaken auch nicht als Hauptgewürz einsetzen.
Ein Hauch davon reicht.
Falls ihr die Fisch-Gewürzmischund von Ubena nicht auftreiben könnt, laßt die Pastinaken einfach weg.
Wichtig ist und bleibt ( und das meine ich ernst ) der Dornkaat !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bernd


----------



## Rotauge (13. Oktober 2001)

Der Dornkaat schmeckt mir am aller eisgekühlt. Das meine ich auch ernst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------

